# Electric Blue Lobster Co-Hab!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

if you havent been informed already by my complainy posts about my water quality, I said my water quality wasn't the best, but! those days are over.

its better now and my fish calmed WAY down because I grabbed Stress Zyme from big als today. they're eating and everything.

So, I bought one more thing from big als as well as some rocks to create his home.

an electric blue lobster!!!

hes great, and he'll pick up everything my messy P's wont eat. 
before you judge his safety please check out the fortress I built him. and Yes, I will mold it based on his size.

let me know what you think!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Regardless of his hiding places I want to know what you have in there to clean up his little bits and pieces after your Ps discover their new tankmate









It may take hours, days or months but eventually they'll probably own that little guy. Cute little guy though. I like to use ghost shrimp for my tanks, the Ps generally leave them alone because they are too small, but they make a good cleanup crew


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah, I already have ghost shrimp in there. I just have to look forever to find them lol.

and we'll see dude. they dont seem to care about him right now, but I understand your point. one day. although, those lobsters get pretty big.

either way, I hope they leave him alone lol.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah his potential size is what concerns me. He may start looking pretty appetizing as he gets bigger. I say that yet many years ago I had a pleco live with my reds until the day I sold them. They were 9" when I got rid of them. Poor little pleco didn't grow but about 1" the entire time, he was either a runt or was so stressed from running from my Ps that he just didn't grow.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

the lobster is as big as my reds actually.

sorry about the pics they were on my phone. hes easily 3 inches.

and hes outgoing (which is dangerous), but he comes out. says hi to me every time haha. he'll have plenty to eat and ill be sure of that.

so the big issue is them wanting to eat him haha.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> Yeah his potential size is what concerns me. He may start looking pretty appetizing as he gets bigger. I say that yet many years ago I had a pleco live with my reds until the day I sold them. They were 9" when I got rid of them. Poor little pleco didn't grow but about 1" the entire time, he was either a runt or was so stressed from running from my Ps that he just didn't grow.


heres a better pic I'd say. he's bigger than you think


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

The first time I tryed this I had a "electric orange lobster" (P.clarkii) in with my Elong. They were in the tank together for a year and a half then he died of natural causes. So i always thought that a lobster cohab worked...... untilllll......

I decided to get a new lobster for my Rhoms tank, he tore the pore lobster to bits in just 1 week. Hope you have the same luck i did the first time around because it feels reall crappy coming home to scatard claws and peices everywhere


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

It's absolutely, no doubt, just a matter of time before it's eaten. I'm not being a jerk, it's just a fact. I'm not saying it might not last a long time but old age isn't going to be listed on the coroners report.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Goodluck my man. He MAY be fine. I had a pair of Crawfish that lived with my adult P's and 2 adult Jack Dempseys for a very long time. At first P's were curious, but actually left them alone. . . . UNTIL I was out of town for a week or so and couldn't feed them. They spared nothing but the claws. Haha!

Moral: Feed them P's and PRAY!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Bawb2u said:


> Goodluck my man. He MAY be fine. I had a pair of Crawfish that lived with my adult P's and 2 adult Jack Dempseys for a very long time. At first P's were curious, but actually left them alone. . . . UNTIL I was out of town for a week or so and couldn't feed them. They spared nothing but the claws. Haha!
> 
> Moral: Feed them P's and PRAY!


thanks dude.

ill hope for the best. I pimped out his rock shelf lol. unless he comes out and looks or food im good.

he was nom noming a silverside that went near him. he grabbed it and pulled it into his domain haha.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome! Keep us posted!


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually have pics of my Crawfish "Bonnie & Clyde" (rip) so comfortable they would have sex everyday right in front of my beasts! They got huge.















"I've learned on Fury, it's not what you know, it's what you can prove."


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Wallah Suriel said:


> Actually have pics of my Crawfish "Bonnie & Clyde" (rip) so comfortable they would have sex everyday right in front of my beasts! They got huge.
> View attachment 205097
> 
> View attachment 205096
> ...


dude, good philosophy. is there a way I can figure out the sex?

I would like to get a second eventually


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to my knowledge. I got lucky. To be 100% with you I bought them as feeders. I found out I had a pair when they started mating. Id assume they're the same as any aquamarine animal. Just gotta buy a couple and hope for the best.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

awh crap


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

amazonjungle said:


> Actually have pics of my Crawfish "Bonnie & Clyde" (rip) so comfortable they would have sex everyday right in front of my beasts! They got huge.
> View attachment 205097
> 
> View attachment 205096
> ...


dude, good philosophy. is there a way I can figure out the sex?

I would like to get a second eventually
[/quote]

I used to beed my crayfish, you can determine the sex by looking for pleopods. Only males have pleopods.click here


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd be concerned if I were you. I'm more paranoid then most when it comes to this, but lobsters have pretty big claws and it would suck to have a piranha lose an eye because the lobster got a lucky shot in before he was devoured. Especially with pygos, weak ones with one eye generally don't have the longest life expectancy. It probably won't happen, but I would be concerned about it


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Actually have pics of my Crawfish "Bonnie & Clyde" (rip) so comfortable they would have sex everyday right in front of my beasts! They got huge.
> View attachment 205097
> 
> View attachment 205096
> ...


dude, good philosophy. is there a way I can figure out the sex?

I would like to get a second eventually
[/quote]

I used to beed my crayfish, you can determine the sex by looking for pleopods. Only males have pleopods.click here
[/quote]

thanks dude ill check. if all else fails ill just grab him and look.

crayfish simply dont scare me after years of grabbing them with no fear of them pinching me lol.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

amazonjungle said:


> Actually have pics of my Crawfish "Bonnie & Clyde" (rip) so comfortable they would have sex everyday right in front of my beasts! They got huge.
> View attachment 205097
> 
> View attachment 205096
> ...


dude, good philosophy. is there a way I can figure out the sex?

I would like to get a second eventually
[/quote]

I used to beed my crayfish, you can determine the sex by looking for pleopods. Only males have pleopods.click here
[/quote]

thanks dude ill check. if all else fails ill just grab him and look.

crayfish simply dont scare me after years of grabbing them with no fear of them pinching me lol.
[/quote]

I had a yabby crayfish cut my finger open to the bone, they are the size of lobsters tho lol. yours wont hurt that bad. If you grab them from there back they cant pinch you.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That's some high dollar lobster sushi right there. I envy your piranha.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

dudes. you have no idea. that electric blue was 26 bucks after taxes. hes gonna get a foot and a half long.


----------



## kurtis (Aug 12, 2011)

i'm looking for a hammer cobalt blue lobster they get 5-6 inches long the only place i can find them can't/wont ship to wisconsin any ideas or price info thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

kurtis said:


> i'm looking for a hammer cobalt blue lobster they get 5-6 inches long the only place i can find them can't/wont ship to wisconsin any ideas or price info thanks


They probably won't ship to you because non-native crayfish are prohibited in Wisconsin.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

amazonjungle said:


> dudes. you have no idea. that electric blue was 26 bucks after taxes. hes gonna get a foot and a half long.


Electric blue crayfish (Procambarus alleni) dont get anywhere near that size. there max size is 7-8" but usally top out at 5-6". My electric orange crayfish (similar species) Procambarus clarkii female got to 6". Shes the one who stayed a year and a half with the piranha. I taxidermed her when she passed.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

CyberGenetics said:


> dudes. you have no idea. that electric blue was 26 bucks after taxes. hes gonna get a foot and a half long.


Electric blue crayfish (Procambarus alleni) dont get anywhere near that size. there max size is 7-8" but usally top out at 5-6". My electric orange crayfish (similar species) Procambarus clarkii female got to 6". Shes the one who stayed a year and a half with the piranha. I taxidermed her when she passed.
[/quote]

okay dude thanks for clearing that up.

to be honest...6" is FINE by me in a long 60 gall anyway haha.

I already have my reds growing in there anyway.

I just love the way he knows when I feed my reds... he sneaks out and grabs a piece then scurries back into his rock shelf lol!

its pretty cute dudes.


----------

